# Fishing ideas for sept 10



## devoejl (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello

I am looking to do some fishing tonight and maybe pull an allnighter. I am new to the area and usually fish on NAS pensacola but for some reason they are not allowing any fishing on base right now. I tried the three mile bridge last night and while I caught a few most of them amazed me that they were able to swallow the hook. Everything was small and everyone else was pretty much the same there. I am thinking of hitting the Pensacola fishing pier but i cant find any fishing reports. I just want to catch some decent fish I am not picky on type as long as it puts up a good fight. Any ideas will be appreciated


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

PM me your name and number, I have to go right now, i'll try and call later......


----------



## behappy79 (Sep 2, 2011)

ill be heading out on sunday just dont know where yet
no boat just from shaore anyone have info on sharks


----------



## devoejl (Sep 10, 2011)

*Awesome time*

If you guys ever have the privilege of going out fishing with Jim Summers on the Fat Jaxs take it. I had one of the best times fishing that I have had in a while tonight and he put me on good fish with very little down time and topped it off with a 5 foot 100 pounds shark. I highly recommend him for your trips. 

Check him out at 
http://www.pensacolasharkfishing.com/ 

you wont be sorry


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Josh, Glad you had a good time, it felt good to get out there! you have a safe trip back North if I don't see you before you leave. Again it was a pleasure to have you along!
Jim


----------

